# Key Cover. UPDATE page 10/ Check your PM. CHROME IS HERE



## itextt

Was in HongKong last week and met up with Riso. The remote is looking good ( brought one back with me ) and it should be ready with in the next 2 to 3 weeks for shipment to UK. I have discussed a group buy with Riso and can offer a presentation pack that will have 2 covers + 1 button in it. One cover will be colour Gun Metal and the other Silver, pack will contain fitting instructions. Price will be Â£10.00 per pack including P&P in the UK and will be shipped by me from the UK 
To see item follow link and click on ZERO http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html 
Please let me know if you are interested and I will add your name to the list. 
Pete. itextt
PS. Riso has now added a pack containing single Chrome Cover + 1 Button, price will be Â£8.00 including P&P. See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ebd8f6e320

1. XXMetal + Chrome pack, PM, Paid, Posted 05/08/04
2. Lowlife = Chrome. PM, paid, posted 11/08/04
3. Aycer PM, Paid, Posted 23/07/04
4. Ronin = Blue + Gun Metal in pack. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
5. Solstice PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
6. Yellow TT = Yellow + Silver in pack PM, Paid, Posted 23/07/04
7. AmtechUK. No longer required 
8. Wak= Chrome + 2 Black. PM. Paid, Posted 04/08/04
9. SundeepTT ?
10. BorsTT ( Norway) + Chrome pack. PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
11. MighTy Tee PM, Paid, Posted 23/07/04
12. TT Twister ( Belgium) PM, Paid, Posted 29/07/04
13. Imster + Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
14. CH- Peter
16. Rogue PM, Paid, Posted 24/07/04
17. Mathew PM, paid, posted 27/07/04
18. Kharling PM, Paid, Posted 24/07/04
19. Dez PM
20. Popey Dog = Chrome. PM
21. S2U TT PM. Paid, Posted 29/07/04
22. David G = Chrome pack. PM, Paid Posted 07/08/04
23. DXN PM, Paid, Posted 24/7/04
24. ColDiTT PM, paid, Posted 27/07/04
25. LeeS3 = Yellow. PM
26. Whirlypig + Chrome. PM, paid, posted 09/08/04
27. JimPat PM, Paid, Posted 03/08/04
28. Nutts = 2 sets PM, Paid, Posted 24/07/04
29. Mittya PM, Paid, Posted 23/07/04
30. GhosTT = Spain = Chrome. PM, paid, posted 09/08/04
31. MinsTTerman = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 10/08/04
32. TT-JD = Ireland PM
33. NaughTTy = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
34. JockTT = Chrome x 2. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
35. Master_T = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
36. Johnny_1 = Chrome. PM, paid, posted, 11/08/04
37. Chip_iTT PM, Paid, Posted 02/08/04
38. R6BT PM, Paid, Posted 24/07/04
39. 
40. Graham 225 = Chrome. PM
41. Auditt260bhp PM, Paid, Posted 29/07/04
42. Joe1978 + Chrome. PM
43. xequtor = Germany = 1 Red pack + Chrome. PM
44. himpe = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 05/08/04
45. Was = Chrome pack + Black / Silver pack. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
46. Watersedge = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
47. Chris Edwards = Chrome, E Mail, paid, posted 11/08/04
48. Lee_Vna = Chrome + Blue/? pack. PM
49. Trevor = Chrome. PM, paid, posted 05/08/04
50. Jimfew = Chrome + Black / Gum Metal. PM, paid, posted 05/08/04
51. Bilbo Bigins = Chrome + Black / Silver. PM, paid. posted, 05/08/04
52. Barely_legal = Chrome?. PM
53. Normstrm = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
54. MuTTley = 2 x Chrome. PM, paid, posted, 05/08/04
55. Kam + Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 06/08/04
56. Mark B = Chrome. PM, Paid, Posted 07/08/04
57. Groovster = Chrome, PM, Paid, del by hand
58. TTej = Chrome, PM
59. Horse = Chrome, PM
60. M4ttc = Chrome, PM, paid, posted 11/08/04
61. JayGemson = Chrome, PM
22/6/04 ORDER NOW PLACED WITH OSIR ( Riso ) ANY MORE ORDERS WILL HAVE TO BE FOR A PACK OF Ti / SILVER( 2 covers + 1 Button ) 
or CHROME ( 1 cover + 1 Button )
Key covers have been posted to me today 15/07/04. Riso tells me we are short of a few Chrome covers but they will be despatched ASAP. Will let you all know by E Mail or PM when they arrive with my address so you can send cheque / you mailing details. Will get them out to you as quickly as possible.


----------



## XXMetal

My key fob is looking a bit warn. So I think this could be just the trick 

Looking on the website it seem that the factory cover comes off. Does anyone no where you can get a new cover from?

Put me down for a pack

Ben


----------



## XXMetal

Any news on the gear sticks. They look very nice.


----------



## Lowlife

Put me down for the remote cover please!

Thanks


----------



## Solstice

I'll have one of those please.

S.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

i ll have one please will they fit the golf 2 button keys :?:i will have one what ever the answer


----------



## itextt

YELLOW_TT said:


> i ll have one please will they fit the golf 2 button keys :?:i will have one what ever the answer


Sorry they only fit Audi 3 button remotes


----------



## YELLOW_TT

itextt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ll have one please will they fit the golf 2 button keys :?:i will have one what ever the answer
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they only fit Audi 3 button remotes
Click to expand...

i still want a set will stop me picking up the wrong keys if the tt key is a different colour  any chance of a yellow one instead of the gun metal one


----------



## Chip_iTT

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_KEYCOVER.html shows a yellow one...but not same colour as yours... of course you can always buy a touchup kit and paint it whatever colour u like


----------



## itextt

YELLOW_TT said:


> itextt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ll have one please will they fit the golf 2 button keys :?:i will have one what ever the answer
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they only fit Audi 3 button remotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still want a set will stop me picking up the wrong keys if the tt key is a different colour  any chance of a yellow one instead of the gun metal one
Click to expand...

A coloured set is being worked on but not ready yet, pack will contain 3 covers 1 each Yellow, Blue and Red and to follow that a pack of 1 Chrome.


----------



## borsTT

I'll have one please, if you will ship to Norway?

As I'm going away on holiday on June 19th (going to take the TT for a spin around Europe! Can hardly wait!! ) , I hope we can arrange payment by then (since I won't be checking the forum while away).


----------



## itextt

borsTT said:


> I'll have one please, if you will ship to Norway?
> 
> As I'm going away on holiday on June 19th (going to take the TT for a spin around Europe! Can hardly wait!! ) , I hope we can arrange payment by then (since I won't be checking the forum while away).


No problem, will check postal cost when packs arrive in the UK, don't think they will be here then but will hold one back for you


----------



## borsTT

Wow, that was quick! Cheers for that mate, it's a deal then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

Please count me in too


----------



## TT Twister

Me! Me! Me!

Or: Yes, please. Add me to the list if you're shipping outside the UK.

The only thing looking used about my "new" TTR is the remote. I think the previous owner pushed the buttons with her nails :x

Thanks!


----------



## Wak

Why is my name in bold?


----------



## Riso

XXMetal said:


> Any news on the gear sticks. They look very nice.


Hi XXMEtal,
The Orbit set will be ready by the end of June. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Riso

I hope you guys like it!


----------



## imster

add my name to the list please


----------



## davidg

Would like the chrome one


----------



## Rogue

Add my name too, please. 

Rogue


----------



## Matthew

Very nice. Please add my name to the list. Thanks!


----------



## kharling

Me too please 8)


----------



## Dez

I'd like one too please, girlfriend has a Golf, and we both (by coincidence) put wee torches we got from work on our keys as our key rings, so it's a little confusing in the morning...


----------



## PopeyDog

Can you put me down for a set please


----------



## S2U_TT

Me two please! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## XXMetal

Can I get a crome one as well as the pack   8) 8)


----------



## DXN

I'll be up for a set please.


----------



## ColDiTT

Me too please Pete


----------



## LeeS3

yellow pack for me please!


----------



## JimPat

A set for me please.

Cheers


----------



## nutts

Pete,

Can you put me down for 2 sets please (that's 4 covers :wink: )


----------



## Lowlife

If the top nine pics in the link are the chrome one, that's the one I want please.

Thanks for organising this.


----------



## mittya

...and a set for me please & thank you!


----------



## PopeyDog

Oops I meant to ask for the chrome set too!!


----------



## ghosTT

If the deliver outside the UK reaches Spain, I would like one of the chrome ones (If the top nine pics in the link are the chrome ones!)

Please put me in the list so....


----------



## Wak

Can I get Chrome and 2 black ones?


----------



## NaughTTy

Chrome one for me please


----------



## TT-JD

If they deliver to Ireland please put me on the list ....

Ta
JD


----------



## imster

can you add a chrome to my order please.

ta very much


----------



## minsTTerman

Can i have a set please too (chrome) also.

How/Who do i pay and when?

Thanks


----------



## itextt

minsTTerman said:


> Can i have a set please too (chrome) also.
> 
> How/Who do i pay and when?
> 
> Thanks


You will pay me by cheque / cash when they arrive. Riso who makes them will send them from HongKong, should be before end June with a bit of luck.
Pete
itexTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT

every one seems to be ordering different colours now so could i have a yellow one in place of the gray one as earlier stated


----------



## itextt

YELLOW_TT said:


> every one seems to be ordering different colours now so could i have a yellow one in place of the gray one as earlier stated


Should not be a problem, a pack has 2 covers will just sub Gun Metal for Yellow. Chrome is only done in a single pack @ Â£8.00.
Pete


----------



## jockTT

would it be poss for me to get two chrome ones please
cheers


----------



## ronin

itextt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> every one seems to be ordering different colours now so could i have a yellow one in place of the gray one as earlier stated
> 
> 
> 
> Should not be a problem, a pack has 2 covers will just sub Gun Metal for Yellow. Chrome is only done in a single pack @ Â£8.00.
> Pete
Click to expand...

Does that mean i could sub my silver one for Blue ?


----------



## borsTT

Can I have a chrome cover in addition to my silver/gun metal pack please. Just couldn't make up my mind 

Thanks. 8)


----------



## itextt

Please note this group buy finishes at the end of June.
Pete itexTT


----------



## master_t

I'll take one!

Can I have the colour that is in the top photo on this page (silvery coloured one!):
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26456&sid=0999f7f425fc06a526e568ebd8f6e320

Thanks


----------



## johnny1

PLEASE Add my name to the list!!!!! :lol:

Ill have the CHROME please!!!!!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT

I'll take a silver/gun-metal one please


----------



## R6B TT

Can I have a Silver pack please Pete ?


----------



## himpe

you can add me to list 8)

btw: could you find out the shipping cost to Belgium please ?


----------



## itextt

Can't be much they weigh very little, will be sent first class post.


----------



## Wak

Can you finish the GB now as I cant wait!

Its like I have wee wee coming! :lol:


----------



## himpe

[smiley=stupid.gif] :lol:


----------



## itextt

Wak said:


> Can you finish the GB now as I cant wait!
> 
> Its like I have wee wee coming! :lol:


Sorry Wak, will just have to cross your legs a little longer / tie a knot in it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] 
We are still waiting for Riso to finish making them but should be soon.


----------



## graham225

CHROME...please 8)


----------



## Private Prozac

1 x Silver please & 1 x Gunmetal please.


----------



## joe1978

Can I be put down for a pack plus chrome, just can't decide so I'll have to have both :roll:

Joe


----------



## xequtor

1 x Chrome please & 1 x Red please.
Will be shipped to Germany.
Thx m8.


----------



## was

Pete/Riso

1 Chrome & 1 Black please

cheers

was


----------



## watersedge

Hi

Please add me to the list for a chrome one 

Chris


----------



## Riso

Hi guys,

I have seen my final product yesterday and they are not up to my standard yet. All the cover has to be re-polish. Just need another week to make them perfect.
:wink:

Sorry to make you guys wait so long.
Riso

osirdesogn.com


----------



## LEE_VNA

Hi,

Could I have 1 x Chrome and 1 x Blue please.

Lee.


----------



## trevor

Could i have one chrome please.

thanks trevor


----------



## jimfew

Hi Riso/Pete,

Can I have one chrome and one black please.

Let me know how you want to be paid (cash used fivers etc :lol: ) and how to let you know the delivery address.

Many thanks,

jimfew.


----------



## bilbo baggins

Hi, can i have one black and one chrome too please 8) if still available.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## itextt

Hi Mark,
Chrome come in a pack of 1 cover + 1 Button @ Â£8.00
The other offer is a pack of 2 covers + 1 button @ Â£10.00 per pack. Can offer you 1 Gun Metal + 1 Black or Silver + Black. 
Pete
itexTT


----------



## NormStrm

1 chrome please.

Norman


----------



## Lisa.

I'm too late then


----------



## bilbo baggins

Hi Pete

please could i have one chrome and on black & Silver.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## ronin

Any date on these yet ?


----------



## itextt

Sorry all but still waiting for Riso to despatch them. Had an E Mail from him that said they should be ready next week but it could be another week or two. ( Think they are still in production ) Will let you all know when they arrive, if anyone has changed their mind / wants to cancel their order it will not cause me a problem.
Pete
itexTT


----------



## amtechuk

Hi,

as I`m selling up, can I cancel my order? I don`t have a problem with

honouring it though if it causes you some grief and I can always sell them

on.

Regards 
Mark


----------



## Riso

Sorry for the long delay guys! All the color are already set except silver.
The silver (not chrome) is using different coating other then paint, and thats why I need to test it before it go into your pocket. It should be done on this Wednesday.

Sorry again!
Riso
www.osirdesign.com


----------



## itextt

Key covers have been posted to me today 15/07/04. Riso tells me we are short of a few Chrome covers but they will be despatched ASAP. Will let you all know by E Mail or PM when they arrive with my address so you can send cheque / you mailing details. Will get them out to you as quickly as possible.


----------



## XXMetal

Are you going to be at Brooklands? Could give you the money there.


----------



## itextt

Sorry not going this year, wil be at Plymouth for the weekend for the F1 power boats.


----------



## ronin

itextt said:


> Sorry not going this year, wil be at Plymouth for the weekend for the F1 power boats.


Enjoy!
Is there anyone near you who could maybe pick them up to bring with them?


----------



## borsTT

itextt said:


> Key covers have been posted to me today 15/07/04. Riso tells me we are short of a few Chrome covers but they will be despatched ASAP. Will let you all know by E Mail or PM when they arrive with my address so you can send cheque / you mailing details. Will get them out to you as quickly as possible.


Cheers,

Any chance of paying by Paypal instead? We abolished cheques in Norway decades ago, so getting one now costs a small fortune in fees, especially for overseas payments... I could possibly wire the money if you have the "sort code" and IBAN number of your bank (I have no idea what these are, but that's what my bank asks for when wiring money to GB)?


----------



## ghosTT

If we are short of chromed ones, I don't bother waiting for the next postage, so my UK brother can have theirs for the Brooklands meeting!

Send me a private MP and I'll send you the money, as soon as you want.


----------



## itextt

Sorry, no chance for Brookland, post from Hong Kong takes at least 3 to 4 days. I expect them to arrive early next week and will send you all payment instructions by PM. For overseas buyers will give you details of my bank account or send me cash pounds registered post.


----------



## imster

itex i just want to say thanks for sorting this GB out mate, well done!!


----------



## jimfew

Pete,

Many thanks for organising this buy. Well done.

Jim.


----------



## trevor

Many thanks will send cheque when i receive your PM

cheers trevor


----------



## jockTT

nice one mate cheers for sorting it


----------



## itextt

Hi All,
Some of the covers have arrived Gun Metal / Silver and some of the colours but no Chrome yet. Making up the packs at the moment and have sent PM to all that are ready for posting. Chrome should be here in a few days, will make up the packs and let you know by PM when they are ready.
If you ordered Gun Metal / Chrome or Colour + Chrome then sorry you will have to wait as I do not want double mailing costs.

PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM, YOU HAVE ONE IF YOUR ORDER IS READY
Thanks
Pete
itexTT


----------



## Wak

Fantastic job.... I know exactly what you are going through and appreciate all the efforts you are going to!


----------



## aycer

Thanks Pete [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

cheers pete cheque is in the post


----------



## R6B TT

Cheque in Post Pete


----------



## Matthew

Cheque's on the way. Thanks Pete!


----------



## DXN

Tis sent to you.! Thanks again


----------



## Rogue

I got my key-fob cover in today's lunchtime post (thanks again guys).

Fantastic presentation/packaging of the goods too, although I'm having a problem fitting it.
When I clip it on as per the instructions, the buttons don't seem to stick up enough to press without having to use your nails, and also the lock and unlock buttons seem to stick in when pressed.

Is anyone else having problems with theirs?

Rogue


----------



## Riso

Rogue said:


> I got my key-fob cover in today's lunchtime post (thanks again guys).
> 
> Fantastic presentation/packaging of the goods too, although I'm having a problem fitting it.
> When I clip it on as per the instructions, the buttons don't seem to stick up enough to press without having to use your nails, and also the lock and unlock buttons seem to stick in when pressed.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with theirs?
> 
> Rogue


Try push the cover further into your remote and you are all fixed. :wink:


----------



## Riso

Rogue said:


> I got my key-fob cover in today's lunchtime post (thanks again guys).
> 
> Fantastic presentation/packaging of the goods too, although I'm having a problem fitting it.
> When I clip it on as per the instructions, the buttons don't seem to stick up enough to press without having to use your nails, and also the lock and unlock buttons seem to stick in when pressed.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with theirs?
> 
> Rogue


Oh! Try flip the cover other way around with the logo "OSIR" facing the side with the key.


----------



## Rogue

Riso said:


> Try push the cover further into your remote and you are all fixed. :wink:


I've tried that mate.
I've pushed it back as far as it can go, but it's still the same.  
I presume that all TT key fobs are the same? (Mine's is from a 51 plate).

The buttons just aren't raised enough from the "O" to be pressed easily, and keep sticking.

Rogue


----------



## itextt

Have taken the problem up with Riso and I will get back to you. If anyone else is having the same problems please let me know.
Pete


----------



## Rogue

itextt said:


> Have taken the problem up with Riso and I will get back to you. If anyone else is having the same problems please let me know.
> Pete


Thank Pete.

I've had a play around with it, and what seems to happen is that if I just put the black centre insert into the "O" and hold it against it, the buttons are raised properly, but when I actually put it back into the key-fob, the buttons aren't raised as high, and it's difficult to depress them.
Then, when I do press them, the top one ("Lock") sticks and doesn't come back up. The micro-switch for this button then won't click either.

BTW, I only got one black plastic insert with my order.
Is this how they were supposed to be shipped, or am I missing one?

Thanks for looking into it guys.
I must say, I'm very impressed with the product, although obviously I'm a bit disappointed because I'd been looking forward to receiving and using it.

These things happen though.

Rogue


----------



## itextt

Hi Rogue,
Please givev me a ring on 01458 252060 or PM me you phone number so we can discuss
Pete


----------



## Riso

First I have to appoligis to those having the problem on the tight button. If you have already got your ZERO in your hand and also have the problem like Rogue had, please let Pete know about that. I would like to replace you a new button. Plus, I will give you a pack of ZERO in chrome along with the new button free.
For those haven't receive your ZERO, please be paticent, I will fix the problem asap.

To Rogue,
I did try to replace a new button into my remote and I have the same problem you have got. But after I play with it for awhile, the button will give you a nice "Click" feed back. The button do need a little time to break in. Don't worry, its too tight while its fresh.

Riso


----------



## itextt

Riso said:


> But after I play with it for awhile, the button will give you a nice "Click" feed back. The button do need a little time to break in. Don't worry, its too tight while its fresh.
> 
> Riso


Riso's Chinese sex lesson! 
Play with it for a while.


----------



## R6B TT

Nicely packaged Riso, I haven't tried fitting it yet but I've only got one button too


----------



## Riso

R6B TT said:


> Nicely packaged Riso, I haven't tried fitting it yet but I've only got one button too


What color did you get?
Don't for get to get the button some massage before drop into the remote. It will help soften the button a bit. After putting the cover on, try not to open it again even you have the problem like Rogue. Just press those buttons couple of times (especially the middle button). They will break in slowly and give you the nice "click" feed back. It is just too stiff for being new.

Thanks again. :wink: 
Riso


----------



## Riso

OH! I had all the chrome and silver now and I will ship them out to Pete tomorrow. Sorry for the long wait.

Riso


----------



## johnny1

Excellent stuff  , cant wait to get mine, Pete would you e-mail rather than sending a private message, cause i find mine to be very slow in receiving, dont know why :?


----------



## itextt

itextt said:


> Was in HongKong last week and met up with Riso. The remote is looking good ( brought one back with me ) and it should be ready with in the next 2 to 3 weeks for shipment to UK. I have discussed a group buy with Riso and can offer a presentation pack that will have 2 covers + 1 button in it. One cover will be colour Gun Metal and the other Silver, pack will contain fitting instructions. Price will be Â£10.00 per pack including P&P in the UK and will be shipped by me from the UK
> To see item follow link and click on ZERO http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html
> Please let me know if you are interested and I will add your name to the list.
> Pete. itextt
> PS. Riso has now added a pack containing single Chrome Cover + 1 Button, price will be Â£8.00 including P&P. See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ebd8f6e320
> 
> Riso only markets then with one button per pack.


----------



## itextt

johnny1 said:


> Excellent stuff  , cant wait to get mine, Pete would you e-mail rather than sending a private message, cause i find mine to be very slow in receiving, dont know why :?


No problem, will let you know when the Chrome arrives and Riso is happy about the button.


----------



## R6B TT

Riso said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely packaged Riso, I haven't tried fitting it yet but I've only got one button too
> 
> 
> 
> What color did you get?
> Don't for get to get the button some massage before drop into the remote. It will help soften the button a bit. After putting the cover on, try not to open it again even you have the problem like Rogue. Just press those buttons couple of times (especially the middle button). They will break in slowly and give you the nice "click" feed back. It is just too stiff for being new.
> 
> Thanks again. :wink:
> Riso
Click to expand...

Riso, I got the Silver and Gunmetal twin pack - but only one button in the left hand 'hole'. I've checked the packaging and it isn't there.


----------



## Riso

R6B TT said:


> Riso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely packaged Riso, I haven't tried fitting it yet but I've only got one button too
> 
> 
> 
> What color did you get?
> Don't for get to get the button some massage before drop into the remote. It will help soften the button a bit. After putting the cover on, try not to open it again even you have the problem like Rogue. Just press those buttons couple of times (especially the middle button). They will break in slowly and give you the nice "click" feed back. It is just too stiff for being new.
> 
> Thanks again. :wink:
> Riso
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riso, I got the Silver and Gunmetal twin pack - but only one button in the left hand 'hole'. I've checked the packaging and it isn't there.
Click to expand...

Hi R6B TT,
Please page up Pete, I didn't pack up the package for you.

Riso


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Rogue said:


> itextt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have taken the problem up with Riso and I will get back to you. If anyone else is having the same problems please let me know.
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Pete.
> 
> I've had a play around with it, and what seems to happen is that if I just put the black centre insert into the "O" and hold it against it, the buttons are raised properly, but when I actually put it back into the key-fob, the buttons aren't raised as high, and it's difficult to depress them.
> Then, when I do press them, the top one ("Lock") sticks and doesn't come back up. The micro-switch for this button then won't click either.
> 
> BTW, I only got one black plastic insert with my order.
> Is this how they were supposed to be shipped, or am I missing one?
> 
> Thanks for looking into it guys.
> I must say, I'm very impressed with the product, although obviously I'm a bit disappointed because I'd been looking forward to receiving and using it.
> 
> These things happen though.
> 
> Rogue
Click to expand...

im afraid i am having the same problems :?


----------



## aycer

Pete/Riso
Thanks guys,
Great product & packaging. Dropped through the letterbox today.
Just fitted mine. A little problamatic at first, but now working fine, I do think the black button needs to bed in. Both covers work fine.
Can I buy a second button so that I can fit the other cover to my second set of keys?
Angelos


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itextt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have taken the problem up with Riso and I will get back to you. If anyone else is having the same problems please let me know.
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Pete.
> 
> I've had a play around with it, and what seems to happen is that if I just put the black centre insert into the "O" and hold it against it, the buttons are raised properly, but when I actually put it back into the key-fob, the buttons aren't raised as high, and it's difficult to depress them.
> Then, when I do press them, the top one ("Lock") sticks and doesn't come back up. The micro-switch for this button then won't click either.
> 
> BTW, I only got one black plastic insert with my order.
> Is this how they were supposed to be shipped, or am I missing one?
> 
> Thanks for looking into it guys.
> I must say, I'm very impressed with the product, although obviously I'm a bit disappointed because I'd been looking forward to receiving and using it.
> 
> These things happen though.
> 
> Rogue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im afraid i am having the same problems :?
Click to expand...

dont know if it helps but my car is also a 51 reg


----------



## itextt

Glad to hear you got it working, just been playing myself and find you have to bend the ends in / warm up the button. Think I have now found the knack of how to do it, will play with button / test it on my keys before I send them out. Sorry Riso only supplies 1 button, the other cover is a spare / when you want a change.


----------



## Riso

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itextt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have taken the problem up with Riso and I will get back to you. If anyone else is having the same problems please let me know.
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Pete.
> 
> I've had a play around with it, and what seems to happen is that if I just put the black centre insert into the "O" and hold it against it, the buttons are raised properly, but when I actually put it back into the key-fob, the buttons aren't raised as high, and it's difficult to depress them.
> Then, when I do press them, the top one ("Lock") sticks and doesn't come back up. The micro-switch for this button then won't click either.
> 
> BTW, I only got one black plastic insert with my order.
> Is this how they were supposed to be shipped, or am I missing one?
> 
> Thanks for looking into it guys.
> I must say, I'm very impressed with the product, although obviously I'm a bit disappointed because I'd been looking forward to receiving and using it.
> 
> These things happen though.
> 
> Rogue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im afraid i am having the same problems :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know if it helps but my car is also a 51 reg
Click to expand...

Don't worry. I have just test out 30 over buttons in the pass 4 hours. Only some of those feel stiffer. If you feel like you got the same problem, don't open up the cover and try press hard on the middle button and do a bit massage around the cover and the button. The button will break in slowly. If you think it still don't work for you then drop Pete a note and I will replace your button along with a free chrome set.

So far all the button should work fine. Just a bit too stiff when its new.

Riso


----------



## YELLOW_TT

the button works fine with out the cover on it is when i put the cover no that it will not work at all


----------



## Wak

YELLOW_TT said:


> the button works fine with out the cover on it is when i put the cover no that it will not work at all


will a slight swab of nylon lube help?

What this about 1 button... I haven thad an IM yet, but I was hoping to do my main key and 2nd key hence the point of the double packs? 
:?


----------



## itextt

Wak said:


> What this about 1 button... I haven thad an IM yet, but I was hoping to do my main key and 2nd key hence the point of the double packs?
> :?


If you read it the GB offer was for a pack containing 2 covers + 1 button, the 2nd cover is a spare or for when you want to change the look, at a price of Â£10.00. Chrome was offered as 1 cover + 1 button price Â£8.00. 
Riso is looking at the problem with the button with the manufacturer they think the rubber is a bit stiff. Have found if you warm it up in hot water and bend it about on the ends then it works fine. When you put the cover on start at the key ring end, lower it down over the buttons slowly whilst keeping your thumb pressed on the cover at key ring end, with your other hand press the buttons to make sure they work then click the other end of the cover in place.
If still having problems you can ring me on 01458 252060 or 07771 560228 and I can explain better


----------



## DXN

Mine is fine  and will certainly eliminate the accidentally pressed button to cause window to drop senario.

Can you organise a further group buy for extra buttons! I thought you'd get two aswell to be honest.


----------



## Rogue

Once again the forum comes up trumps 8)

I put the buttons in a cup of warm water, bent the edges, then put them in with the OSIR writing nearest the key, and started from the keyring edge as Pete mentioned.
After a couple of tries, and much clicking of buttons, it now works a treat!

My one suggestion for improvement (apart from obviously more pliable button material) would be to make the button legs a bit taller so that they can be pressed more easily.
There is a plus side to them being harder to press though, and that's that the chances of accidentally putting the windows down/opening the boot are now minimised.

Thanks again for all your help, guys.
Riso, you should approach Audi with your design, 'cause it's SO much better than the standard one.

Rogue


----------



## Riso

I hope this can help out for new ZREO user.
Cheers
Riso


----------



## Riso

Rogue said:


> Once again the forum comes up trumps 8)
> 
> I put the buttons in a cup of warm water, bent the edges, then put them in with the OSIR writing nearest the key, and started from the keyring edge as Pete mentioned.
> After a couple of tries, and much clicking of buttons, it now works a treat!
> 
> My one suggestion for improvement (apart from obviously more pliable button material) would be to make the button legs a bit taller so that they can be pressed more easily.
> There is a plus side to them being harder to press though, and that's that the chances of accidentally putting the windows down/opening the boot are now minimised.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, guys.
> Riso, you should approach Audi with your design, 'cause it's SO much better than the standard one.
> 
> Rogue


Hi Rogue,
I am sorry to make you go through all these troubles.
Hope you enjoy my design.

Cheers
Riso


----------



## Rogue

Riso said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the forum comes up trumps 8)
> 
> I put the buttons in a cup of warm water, bent the edges, then put them in with the OSIR writing nearest the key, and started from the keyring edge as Pete mentioned.
> After a couple of tries, and much clicking of buttons, it now works a treat!
> 
> My one suggestion for improvement (apart from obviously more pliable button material) would be to make the button legs a bit taller so that they can be pressed more easily.
> There is a plus side to them being harder to press though, and that's that the chances of accidentally putting the windows down/opening the boot are now minimised.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, guys.
> Riso, you should approach Audi with your design, 'cause it's SO much better than the standard one.
> 
> Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rogue,
> I am sorry to make you go through all these troubles.
> Hope you enjoy my design.
> 
> Cheers
> Riso
Click to expand...

No worries, Riso.
It's a fantastic looking bit of design, and the silver matches the colour of my car perfectly 8)

Cheers,
Rogue


----------



## TT Twister

*@itextt*: I PM'ed you regarding payment.
Cheers,
Hans.


----------



## itextt

Hi Hans,
Just sent you a PM.
Pete


----------



## mighTy Tee

Arrived today - install 1st time from the supplied instructions. Hopefully I won't be accidentally pressing teh unlock any more.

Thanks Pete and Riso


----------



## ColDiTT

Got mine this morning  now fitted and works a treat 

Thanks Riso & Pete 8)


----------



## Riso

To all,
Hope you guys enjoy with ZERO. :lol:

To YellowTT,
Don't worry, your new replacement is on the way. :wink:

Riso


----------



## XXMetal

Any news on the Chrome packs yet? Getting a bit envious of the others


----------



## Riso

XXMetal said:


> Any news on the Chrome packs yet? Getting a bit envious of the others


Hi XXMetal,
All the chrome and silver are on the way to Pete. You should able to get yours around 10 days.
Sorry to keep you guys waiting for so long. :?

Riso


----------



## ColDiTT

XXMetal said:


> Any news on the Chrome packs yet? Getting a bit envious of the others


Don't worry Ben I'll let you look at my Zero on Friday


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Riso said:


> To all,
> Hope you guys enjoy with ZERO. :lol:
> 
> To YellowTT,
> Don't worry, your new replacement is on the way. :wink:
> 
> Riso


cheers riso untill then i have fitted the silver one and got it to work using hot water as peter said [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## johnny1

any news on my covers yet???? I am on my hols next week and would hate to miss out on replying to any mail  Anxiously waiting


----------



## XXMetal

ColDiTT said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the Chrome packs yet? Getting a bit envious of the others
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Ben I'll let you look at my Zero on Friday
Click to expand...

Cheers Col, your a real pal


----------



## Private Prozac

Mine arrived this morning.

Many thanks to Riso for such a fantastic item. Very professional in both build quality and packaging. Well done.

Also thanks to Pete for coordinating over here. Loads of work involved I'm sure, but carried out like a distribution pro.

Feedback: Got the 2 cover pack but would have been nice to have another button press if only as a spare. I was going to put the other cover on the other half's S3 fob but alas no extra buttons.


----------



## Riso

auditt260bhp said:


> Mine arrived this morning.
> 
> Many thanks to Riso for such a fantastic item. Very professional in both build quality and packaging. Well done.
> 
> Also thanks to Pete for coordinating over here. Loads of work involved I'm sure, but carried out like a distribution pro.
> 
> Feedback: Got the 2 cover pack but would have been nice to have another button press if only as a spare. I was going to put the other cover on the other half's S3 fob but alas no extra buttons.


You are welcome!
Enjoy!

Riso


----------



## Wak

Got my black pair last night.........oooh lovely! nice and easy to fit.

Riso's pics look like you cut the old one out but I never knew the buttons were a pop in panel. I guess so the dealer can replace them on a 2nd hand car and make the fob look new again...!

Looks and feels lovely.

I dont know what the problem with them was but I followed the posted advice, warmed the X up under hot water, bent it 45 degrees, clipped on the cover and its works fine no problems.

Shame you didnt do one in White! I see a little market in logo'd covers like mobile phones!


----------



## Mark B

Riso,

I'm a bit late in on this one, is too late or can I still order a cover? If I can I'd like a chrome one please.

Mark B :?


----------



## Riso

Wak said:


> Got my black pair last night.........oooh lovely! nice and easy to fit.
> 
> Riso's pics look like you cut the old one out but I never knew the buttons were a pop in panel. I guess so the dealer can replace them on a 2nd hand car and make the fob look new again...!
> 
> Looks and feels lovely.
> 
> I dont know what eh bproblem with them was but I followed the posted advice, warmed the X up under hot water, bent it 45 degrees, clipped on the cover and its works fine no problems.
> 
> Shame you didnt do one in White! I see a little market in logo'd covers like mobile phones!


Riso

Glad you like them.
I will have more color set in the near future


----------



## Riso

Mark B said:


> Riso,
> 
> I'm a bit late in on this one, is too late or can I still order a cover? If I can I'd like a chrome one please.
> 
> Mark B :?


Hi Mark,
You can get it from my site:
www.osirdesign.com
or
page Pete and see if he can arrange one set for you.

Riso


----------



## itextt

Hi Mark B,
Have just sent you a PM, please look in your TTOC mail box
Pete
itexTT


----------



## ronin

itextt said:


> Hi Mark B,
> Have just sent you a PM, please look in your TTOC mail box
> Pete
> itexTT


Sent you a pm a little while ago, did you not get it ?


----------



## itextt

Hi Ronin,
PM sent, yes now ready to send.
Pete


----------



## ghosTT

any news from the crhome ones?   

getting a little bit jealous over here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## itextt

THe balance of my order including Chrome should be with me this week. As soon as they arrive I will let you all know by PM.
Sorry about the delay but that how some Group Buys go.
Pete

PS. Will be ordering more Gun Metal / Silver and Chrome packs from Riso so if anyone wants one please send me PM or E Mail to [email protected] and put Group Buy in the subject line then I won't get rid of it as spam.


----------



## ghosTT

No problem about the delay. You are making a great job!!

As you say n your post, I am looking forward to get it in order to have enough time to consider buying more :wink:


----------



## TT Twister

They arrived today! Absolutely gorgeous 8) Even the packaging looks great 
No probs fitting.

Great job Riso!
And a big thank you to itextt for organising it all! (Did the payment reach you ok? The bank charged me 28â‚¬ costs, by the way  My fault, should have read the small print.)
Hans.


----------



## itextt

Good news, the Chrome covers have arrived and they look the works, so please check your PM. Will get your order to you as soon as payment is received. 
Pete


----------



## XXMetal

Thanks Pete,

I'll put the cheque in the post.


----------



## trevor

cheques in the post Pete,thanks for your group buy. 

trevor


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks for organising this Pete - cheque on its way


----------



## groovster

Is it too late to get in on this one? Is payment only by cheque?

I'd like the shiny chrome one, if that comes as part of a pack of two then that's fine too!

Groovster


----------



## Riso

Sorry to make you guys wait so long!! 

Enjoy!
Riso


----------



## itextt

groovster said:


> Is it too late to get in on this one? Is payment only by cheque?
> 
> I'd like the shiny chrome one, if that comes as part of a pack of two then that's fine too!
> 
> Groovster


Have sent you a PM
No not too late, payment by cheque or cash


----------



## itextt

CHROME are the Dogs B's [smiley=thumbsup.gif] think I will keep them all for myself!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## master_t

itextt said:


> CHROME are the Dogs B's [smiley=thumbsup.gif] think I will keep them all for myself!!!!!
> :lol:


Cheque is in the post, Pete! I look forward to receiving it  . Cheers for organising the group buy!


----------



## ghosTT

Money is on the way!!


----------



## davidg

itextt said:


> CHROME are the Dogs B's [smiley=thumbsup.gif] think I will keep them all for myself!!!!!
> :lol:


In the post tonight , thanks


----------



## trevor

Just received and fitted brilliant!! thanks Pete and Riso a work of art,even the box, 

cheers trevor


----------



## TTej

Right i want a Chrome one, where do i send the cheque. can you PM me on this thanks


----------



## Wak

Chrome one is awesome!

Many Thanks Pete, I just want to keep it on display now.


----------



## Horse

Any chance of a Chrome one? Where do I send the cheque? Can you PM me on this?

Thanks in advance.... 

Darren


----------



## jimfew

Pete and Riso,

Excellent workmanship. The Chrome one is incredible.

Many thanks,

Jim.


----------



## itextt

Wak said:


> Chrome one is awesome!
> 
> Many Thanks Pete, I just want to keep it on display now.


You can always buy another one, two , or three.  
Great Christmas stocking fillers


----------



## bilbo baggins

Pete thanks again got mine today

Riso good work mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Got mine this morning too 

Really impressed with quality - Cheers Riso and Pete 

Love the box too!!


----------



## master_t

Got mine yesterday...so very very cool!!


----------



## XXMetal

Got mine. Lots great. Thanks too Pete and Riso [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg

Great job guys   looks fantastic


----------



## borsTT

Cheers Pete,

Money was wired today. Thanks again for arranging this.

Alex.


----------



## whirlypig

Another satisfied customer - very professional.

Had a bit of trouble getting the X button to work; tried lots of bending, soaking in warm water, logo on cover to key side and no joy. Seemed to work fine until the cover was pushed that last half mm into place.

Followed Wak's tip and ran hot water over the X leg for a minute, bent the leg outward and then fitted - works fine.

The chrome looks fantastic, though mine's not so great now, took the cover out that many times managed to slip with the blade and put a small score across the cover [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Guess it won't polish out, anyway the keys live in my pockets often with other keys or coins so I'm sure it would have happened sooner or later. :?


----------



## Horse

Received and fitted this morning. Absolute quality! 

Congrats to Riso and many thanks to Pete for organising this one


----------



## borsTT

Got mine too, fitted perfectly with no problems at all. Thanks a lot to Riso for making this, and to Pete for putting together the group buy! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## t7_swm

I have the Chrome (ordered privately) and have just had an update from Riso saying that he is working on a metal version, and I will get a free upgrade when he is done!  Nice guy!  
Anyone else?


----------



## NaughTTy

Now a metal version would be very nice 

Do you know if it's going to be chrome or brushed/satin finish? Personally I think a satin finish would be superb, to match the rest of the TT interior.

How did you manage to wangle a free upgrade - Did you have problems with the Chrome one?


----------



## t7_swm

NaughTTy said:


> Now a metal version would be very nice
> Do you know if it's going to be chrome or brushed/satin finish? Personally I think a satin finish would be superb, to match the rest of the TT interior.
> How did you manage to wangle a free upgrade - Did you have problems with the Chrome one?


Well mine's chrome plastic (matches the key?) so I assume the metal version will be the same (but in metal!)? Perhaps there _might_ be a satin finish silver too? Dunno, didn't ask, sorry.
The e-mail said something like some people were unhappy with the plastic and he was working on a metal version. Actually mine is scratched a little already, so perhaps that's what the problem is?
No, I hadn't reported a problem. In fact 100% satisfied. The e-mail just came out of the blue after ordering a few weeks ago. I'll try and find it and post it here when I get home.


----------



## NaughTTy

Cheers - must admit mine is pretty scratched already too but I suppose that's unavoidable


----------



## Riso

Hi all,
I am not trying to confuse everyone.
The problem cover is SILVER. The rest of the covers such as Ti, RED, BLUE, YELLOW and CHROM are up to standard.

I will only replace all the SILVER cover for free.
I will check up with Pete and will ship out the new "SILVER" update cover to those SET A owner.

Regards
Riso


----------



## kharling

Hi All,

The key cover looks great but the unlock function doesn't work 

Looks like the plastic 'leg' is too short. Anybody else had this problem?

Apologies if this has been mentioned but haven't looked at the previous posts yet


----------



## t7_swm

Well, here's the mail I got from Riso. Not quite sure what this means in light of his previous post about this only being for the Silver, as I purchased the Chrome? Really was/am hoping for a metal version!


> Hi,
> I have seen lots of my customer not really satisfy with the finish on ZERO cover. I am not working
> on a metal cover that replacing the plastic one that you have in your pocket.
> 
> If you received this e-mail, you are qualify to have a free update to the metal cover.
> 
> Once the metal cover gets done, I will send it too your shipping address.
> 
> Best regard
> Riso
> www.osirdesign.com


----------



## ronin

Riso said:


> Hi all,
> I am not trying to confuse everyone.
> The problem cover is SILVER. The rest of the covers such as Ti, RED, BLUE, YELLOW and CHROM are up to standard.
> 
> I will only replace all the SILVER cover for free.
> I will check up with Pete and will ship out the new "SILVER" update cover to those SET A owner.
> 
> Regards
> Riso


Fair enough - my silver one looks like its been in a war already !


----------



## joe1978

wanted it
got it
GOOD 8) 
cheers riso and of course pete

Joe


----------



## TT bhoy

Hi.
Dunno if anyone can help but I'd like a set of key covers in the silver and gunmetal if possible. Anyone?......

8)


----------



## Riso

TT bhoy said:


> Hi.
> Dunno if anyone can help but I'd like a set of key covers in the silver and gunmetal if possible. Anyone?......
> 
> 8)


A new version of Silver cover will replace the old one soon, please wait!

Riso


----------



## itextt

TT bhoy said:


> Hi.
> Dunno if anyone can help but I'd like a set of key covers in the silver and gunmetal if possible. Anyone?......
> 
> 8)


Just sent you a PM, have a look top right of Forum in you have messages
Pete


----------



## ghosTT

I am very upset.. Muy chrome cover has got almos full schrached!! Even that I took a lot of consideration taking care of it.. (carrying it in alone in a pocket, cometinmes inside bag..)

First days I though it maybe could be that it maybe don't get on with Davidg's Keyring, and also took care whit this...

But I guess than in a month it will be such scrached that I will have to remove it again! 

Does this happened to anyone?


----------



## Rogue

My silver (plastic) one is very scratched too, but I just assumed that was down to wear and tear.
If a new version is being made though, that would be great.

It really makes a huge difference aesthetically to the keyfob, as well as practically.

Rogue


----------



## Kilted

Hi there, was just wondering how much these are and where can i order !

Cheers

Craig


----------



## JimPat

My Group Buy silver cover is looking rather scrappy now too. An improved finish replacement would be great

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

JimPat said:


> My Group Buy silver cover is looking rather scrappy now too. An improved finish replacement would be great
> 
> Cheers


must say my yellow one is chiped and badly marked to


----------

